# Question for Myford Owners (Help)



## Quickj (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are several pictures of an indexing attachment that I got several years ago in a box lot from a Machine Shop auction. I think that this is a Myford spindle indexing attachment based on the fact that it says Myford and Number 4 on the index plate. 















It is very similar to the spindle indexing attachment that I have for a Schaublin 102 lathe which bolts to the outboard end of the headstock, and meshes with a gear that goes on the spindle (Photo of this one from Lathes.co.uk also attached). I have the complete Schaublin attachment with plates 1,2,3 and 4 and the gear for the spindle, but I only have what is shown for the Myford one. 






The only Myford Indexer that I can find pictures of (from the Lathes.co.uk website) is this one, which seems to mount to the milling table and can be used for cutting gears etc. 










The one I have doesn't look anything like the one shown on the crossslide. Does any one know if Myford ever made an indexer that mounted to the headstock like the Schaublin unit? I guess another possibility is that this was for a Myford grinder. If any one can shed any light on this unit I would be grateful.

I am also looking for ideas on what I could use it for, since I do not have a Myford. I was thinking about some type of mount for indexing on the mill, but it would be pretty limited without the other three plates.


----------



## John S (Dec 14, 2009)

Weird one ?

Can think where something like this could fasten on a Myford lathe or grinder as i can't visualise a slotted tenon for it to fit into.

Plus the fact that the plate has 7 rows of holes on it and a Myford No 4 only has 6 rows in standard form 89, 79, 71, 66, 59, and 53.

We make special plates for Myford dividing heads and ours have 7 rows of holes on them but they don't have Myford stamped on them.

John S.


----------



## Quickj (Dec 14, 2009)

John,
Thanks for the response. It made me look at this unit much closer, and I do see now that the inner row of 28 holes have been added to a standard Myford # 4 plate with the divisions that you listed. The new row of holes is not as nicely chamfered as the originals, and also the stamped 28 is about 1/2 mm bigger in height then the other numbers.

I have also studied the mount side a bit and the more I look at it, the more it looks like a weldment that has been smoothed out with Bondo to make it look like a casting.

I am going to take it apart and see how it looks in pieces. I am sure it is made to fit on and mesh with some type of a big bull gear on some type of machine tool. Now just need to figure out what.


----------

